# Blank recommendation for a croaker soaker.



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, like the title says. Looking for blank suggestions for a croaker rod. Will be using it off a pier and surf fishing. Targeting mainly trout and the occasional red. Reel of choice will be an Abu Garcia 6600c4. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Time To Communicate!*

1. What is the total combined weight of the combination of lead, hook, cork and croaker (bait) you want to throw? If free-lining how big of a croaker will be used.

2. Do you want to wade fish? When wading are you using jigs/topwater or live bait?

3. A good wader rod may prove to be set up wrong for long throw surf/pier rods. A typical wader is shorter than a pier/surf rod. Need to figure out if you are a long throw surf caster or a wade fisherman.

4. Describe the rod/blank you presently use for both.

There are good choices when dialed in to exact need.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Batson SP764


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Silverfox1 said:


> Batson SP764


 Batson/Rainshadow is good stuff and priced right. I like the SP844 (7ft) for what you describe and the reel you intend to use. It has some reserve just in case mr.jackfish or bull red comes along and wants your tasty croaker. Lotta choices out there....Castaway makes quality blanks at a good price also. Their 844P would be a good call too. Some may say these might be a little on the heavy side for croaker soakin, but with live bait, you never know what may come to dinner.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

_I have a SP844 if Interested._


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Why would you recommend the sp over the ip series of blanks. Besides cost?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

FlounderSlayer said:


> Why would you recommend the sp over the ip series of blanks. Besides cost?


The SP series is RX6 graphite and the IP series is RX7....Either one would be a good choice. RX7 is a little higher modulus which will generally mean a lighter blank for the same given performance characteristics. If this was a rod for chunkin' and winding all day long, the weight savings might pay off at the end of the day allowing for a little less fatigue. Given this is primarily a live bait rod, I would take the savings and use the best guides and reelseat etc that money can buy.....Just remember that all of this light weight and perceived "sensitivity" of a high modulus blank, comes at a cost and not just $. Think of them as a Ferrari, and treat it as such. No high sticking, bouncing around the boat floor, leaving it in the rocket launchers at highway speeds with a jighead hooked in a guide slammin' in the wind, etc. All can spell disaster at the worst times.(landing a good fish) They ain't UglyStix. After all, you wouldn't park your Ferrari by the cart return at Walmart would you? lol..Good luck and post up your progress pics.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Could go with the XP844


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I would choose between the Batson XP844 and the MHX CB845 for that specific style of rod and the 843 in both for more of an all-around rod.


----------

